# Tamiya NSX box stock build.



## aarivers (Oct 5, 2011)

I started this kit about 14 years ago. At the time I was going to paint it pearl white with some blue graphics on it. The interior was going to be white with blue speckled seat and door inserts. I managed to screwed up the paint on it, and stripped it down to repaint, but during that process I broke the fragile drivers side a-pillar. After that I lost interest in it, moved on to other things and forgot about it.

About 2 years ago I was browsing ebay and found a new in box kit for super cheap and bought it, intending to finally fix my mistake and finish the kit. I wanted to change direction and make it stock looking, no funky white interior and graphics on the body. Now that I'm finally settled into my new house I figured it was time to finish it up.

The chassis and engine were assembled and painted from the first kit back 14 years ago. The interior is from the new kit and was assembled and painted 2 years ago. The body is painted with urethane automotive paint and sealed up with 2k urethane clear. 

All in all I'm kinda glad I never finished this kit back then, my building and detailing skills were not what they are today and it would not have turned out as nice as it did.


----------



## aarivers (Oct 5, 2011)

And here's the finished product.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful! That's a long time to hold on to a kit but it looks like it was well worth the wait!


----------



## aarivers (Oct 5, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> Beautiful! That's a long time to hold on to a kit but it looks like it was well worth the wait!


Thanks! Yeah I had almost tossed it out a couple times thinking I'd never get it done. But I still had it after three house moves, so I figured it was time for it to finally get done.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Clean, jellybean! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

pretty car - nice job


----------

